# Gregory's gaff..Cheshire



## Mikeymutt (Aug 9, 2017)

So on our northern trip we were on the way to an old house when man gone wrong saw a big slab of concrete in front of an overgrown drive.so quickly pulling up we stopped on the main road and he ran up and had a look.he came back and said there was a house,bit messy though.so we went up the road to meet priority seven.then we came back.this was quite a hoarders house.upstairs was a bit ropey.with lots collapsed in.there was some interesting jars there and some nice outbuildings
















































































]


----------



## brickworx (Aug 9, 2017)

Now THAT is rotten!.....nice though, like it.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 9, 2017)

That's a brilliant find, better than I thought it would be.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 9, 2017)

You don't half find 'em Mikey. Glad it wasn't in smelly vision! Good set again...


----------



## smiler (Aug 9, 2017)

Weird I know but I liked NOSING around places like this, unfortunately Muppet has an unfortunate urge to open every bloody fridge door he sees, Nice One Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 9, 2017)

A nice set of photographs but, sadly the building is falling down. I like your last shot. Nicely framed.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 9, 2017)

Eww those pickles  nice find Mikey!


----------



## Potter (Aug 9, 2017)

A real mess, but cool. Those old Hoover's are great, especially the Junior. Cool old TV too.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 10, 2017)

Lovely ceramic fireplace in your 4th shot

Plenty to left to snack on by the looks of it, did you try a pickle Mikey?


----------



## Booker50 (Feb 8, 2018)

Size of the quality street and roses tins? When you actually got value for money &#55357;&#56842; Great pics as usual


----------



## sweep703 (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm sure I've been here if i remember right it was a coffin maker's house there used to be A homeless man live there!


----------



## antonymes (Mar 5, 2018)

Is there still someone living there? I was here 3 of 4 years ago and a guy was sleeping rough there. I found the whole experience pretty upsetting, as he was in a pretty bad state. I often wonder if he's still around.


----------



## sweep703 (Mar 5, 2018)

No mate his name is Simon he lives in Crewe now in a flat he had a bad arm from being hit by a car walking from Nantwich


----------



## sweep703 (Mar 5, 2018)

Around 2013 he was living there


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 6, 2018)

Saw no one living there and no signs off anyone been there recently


----------



## sweep703 (Mar 6, 2018)

He moved on around 2013 he used to come to collect his food and beers from Nantwich


----------



## sweep703 (Mar 6, 2018)

The owners put the concrete block at the front of the house there was alot of theft going off there the homeless guy had permission off the owners to stop there


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 6, 2018)

Booker50 said:


> Size of the quality street and roses tins? When you actually got value for money ��



The contents of the 'Gift Tins' were not much cheaper per oz than when the product was purchased loose, being weighed out from the large jar behind the counter and where you might get two or three extra of your favourite (the one wrapped in purple foil and containing a hazel nut was mine). It was more a case of making the circular tin have a lasting use after Christmas when it was empty! Very clever advertising ploy, making the tin the most useful size to be a Cake Tin - full of Mum's sponge cake or buns, it was out on the tea table most days at tea time reminding the kids of the long gone, original contents! We could then pester Mother when we were in the sweetshop cum grocers; nicer times back then in some respects as certain advertising was not so cynical. None of your adverts for £150 plus children's computer games/toys in the add break, during a children's cartoon program aimed at five year olds!


----------

